# Advice for a one ballpoint pen to carry mainly to sign credit card receipts and just as an accessory



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi, I dont own a nice pen, and I am not interested in a fountain pen, nor do I write a lot or want to learn how to write elegant cursive. 
However , I am very interested in man accessories. Stuff I can carry out w me out into the public, so watches are right up my alley and now I have been intrigued by the following pens have.


I am thinking of getting a ballpoint Lamy 2000, which is around $50 on Amazon; I havent seen one in person but from all the reviews and youtube videos, it seems like a pen I might enjoy. I do like gaudy pieces and accessories ( I love a gucci or versace belt (although I dont have one) , big gold and black watches , hats, and sunglasses ( my watches are on the conservative side though); I am more prone to the vegas-y look than a conservative look. 

However, I dont want to have everything gaudy. I dont want my pen to say 'look at me' but just want it noticed when someone is paying attention to me when I write something and that is shows solid quality and elegant look (but not old fashioned look but more modern man look). I like a matte color look , perhaps black, silver , or any combination of both. No lacquer. I like it sort of hefty, not a quality pen that looks thin but one that has some presence , but in a minimalistic but high quality way. I dunno.

I think Lamy 2000 is it, but trying to research everything is dizzying and I thought it wouldnt hurt to ask here what your advice is, going by what I wrote. 

If it is a $50 price range that is perfect, but if it is higher like a hundred, that is fine too.
Thank you


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

I get compliments on my Cross Calais (40.00) and Parker Sonnet (75.00). Waterman Expert (100.00)


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

To be quite frank, I love the Sheaffer Sentinel. It's what I carry every day-- perfect size and weight, perfect barrel thickness, perfect price (<$15 all day on eBay, lots of colors). I've really tried to get into higher level pens, but I find that they require more upkeep and attention in general and, unlike higher maintenance watches that require things like winding, etc, I just didn't feel that the different writing experience justified all the bother for me. 

Another option in this price range is the Parker Jotter. It has a slightly thinner barrel though and I've found I like the Sheaffer barrels better. 

I just have a tough time carrying a super nice pen everyday given that pen thievery is pretty much accepted practice in the hospital.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

I believe the downside with the Lamy is, the refill is slightly custom. This is from a Pen Addict blogger's post:



> My only gripe is the line width, which is the same "problem" I have with the Retro 51 stock refill. To get a smaller size (like a 0.5 or so), you'll have to find the refill directly from Schmidt. While this is fairly easy for the Retro 51 refills (Schmidt P8127), the Lamy version can be a bit difficult to locate. From what I can tell from reading this Schmidt catalog (pg. 25), the Schmidt SRC5888F (0.6mm) and SRC5888M (0.7mm) refills would work in the Lamy 2000 if you had a small extension for the base - about 2mm long. Still, the price is about the same, so unless you want the slightly smaller tip size, I'd stick with the Lamy-branded refills.


The Lamy refill is supposed to be made by Schmidt, so it's gonna work fine...it's just that you're somewhat limited.

A good place to look is here:

https://www.fahrneyspens.com/ItemList--Rollerball-Pens--m-803

Yes, this is rollerballs, but I think they've got ballpoints too. I prefer rollerballs to ballpoints. Anyway, they've got quite a few, and they do a good job of including the other critical info...refill compatibility.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

oztech said:


> I get compliments on my Cross Calais (40.00) and Parker Sonnet (75.00). Waterman Expert (100.00)
> View attachment 12936911


I like that top pen in the pic the waterman expert? This is a heavy feel pen? Im intrigued what is your review on this one?

...
I reviewed the sentinel on Amazon it seems a lot of people feel it is flimsy in hand or shaking sound when writing is this your experience ?

...
I don't mind the lamy being hard to refill. I'll be pulling it out perhaps only once a day for a quick signature (most smaller cc transactions don't even need a sig) so if it lasts me a year or two in of itself I'm satisfied.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Fisher space pen.

Small enough to keep in your wallet. Opens out to a normal size, get attention when you use it. Best EDC pen out there


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

I don’t get the rattling sensation when I write with any of my Sentinels. 

I do have a Sheaffer VFM and do get that every now and then when trying to write quickly. Like the refill isn’t supported perfectly in the barrel. It does have a slightly thicker barrel too, is a touch more expensive than the Sentinel but still cheap. You can probably get both for <$20 on eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Stainless steel Parker jotter, not too expensive if it gets left behind somewhere, timeless classic. Jotter Stainless Steel Ballpoint


----------



## tedinasia (Oct 19, 2014)

I concur with Carl’s counsel, the Fischer space pen has a unique pedigree and is a pleasure to use.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks. I do like the space pen ..I think i may get this one, ill look into the other recommendations as well.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Quick question, so I decided to get the fisher space pen bullet, does anyone know if the brushed chrome looks well done or not?

also can someone describe the raw brass one? are these nice finishes? if not, im just going to get the matte black


----------



## SquelchUSMC (Mar 10, 2015)

I carry Zebra F-701 with a Space Pen refill installed. Strong pen. Good weight. Rights well.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I bought the Lamy scribble thanks : )


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Lamy, good choice. As well as space pens I have three, ball, and a couple of fountains and all write very well so you will be happy with it.

The space pens are all finished well but my favourite is the Matt black. Over the years in my wallet the finish has worn and the brass shows through giving it a lovely individual look. For my Filofax I have a brass space pen in the leather loop pen holder as this one has grip lines on the casing so it never slips out and when I use it I just pull the smaller pen part from the body. These thing are superb.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

If you can find one, my recommendation would be the BIC CLICK in a solid color.....


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

SquelchUSMC said:


> I carry Zebra F-701 with a Space Pen refill installed. Strong pen. Good weight. Rights well.


Those Zebra's are good, especially with the all-metal mod.

I also like the Pilot Mini BS-40S Birdy, because it is super pocketable. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006CQQPYQ


----------



## rhetoriccamel (Mar 3, 2018)

I would suggest fisher space pen. I have two, one is green, and one is silver. They're bullet style and open up to full length. Would recommend getting a clip or you're bound to lose it quickly. Both pens in the picture are the same size but the silver one is opened and capped so it's full length. Also included a typical ballpoint pen for size. Will write when wet, and at weird angles or upside down. I keep one in my car through -30F-120F (think how warm it gets in a car in summer) temps and it has never failed to write.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I sure like my Retro 51


----------



## joespeed29 (Jul 21, 2017)

Parker Jotter in stainless


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I got a couple of jotters as well. I got two chrome ones w the gold clip. Reminds me of the pens my grandfather used to have.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

I really like my Fisher X-750.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

debussychopin said:


> I bought the Lamy scribble thanks : )


I received my Lamy scribble today and tested it out at work and I am thoroughly satisfied w the pen. For a ballpoint, it writes smooth and i dont have to wait for the ink to come out . I guess the test is how it functions months from now. And I know the true quality of ballpoint is in the refill not the pen itself, but the pen is highly ergonomic and weighty. It is a presentable pen for an accessory on my self.
I had also tested it by letting someone use my pen for signing off on some papers at my desk. Without saying anything I lent her the pen when she needed to sign.. She commented that the pen is nice, and that is the first time I had ever received a compliment on a pen! yeah!!


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

I have a Tiscribe-bolt copper pen. Its a little pricey but it takes many different ink cartridges such as my personal favorite, uni-ball jetstream. You can also purchase an adapter so it can take fisher space pen in cartridges.

Here is an image. It's getting a patina on it. You can also get them in titanium or brass. I really like its heft and I end up playing with the action quite a bit.


----------



## Scooby921 (Jun 10, 2009)

City74 said:


> I sure like my Retro 51


I like mine as well (Tornado). They are surprisingly comfortable to write with and come in so many different styles that you can certainly find something you like. Subtle and conservative, flashy and loud, or limited edition and unique. I also stumbled onto a smoking good deal on a Porsche Design (Faber Castell) Tec-Flex 3110 two tone. Thankfully it fits the same parker-style refills as the Retro 51 so I could ditch the crappy ballpoint for a rollerball / gel refill.


----------



## Cmaster03 (Oct 15, 2006)

Agree the Fisher Space Pen is hard to beat for what you are wanting. I have a full-size AG-7 NASA model, and a raw brass bullet. I recently started having issues with the front of the bullet pen popping off (it is friction fit, not screwed on) but will send it back to Fisher to have it fixed if I can't get if tight again. First issue I've had and have owned several. And yes, the bullet pens are easy to lose without a clip! But at 19 bucks shipped from Amazon, not a huge deal if I lose it.


----------



## Watchology101 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the Waterman Expert personally. It looks great and has the appearance of looking a lot more expensive.


----------



## mightyomighty (Jun 6, 2017)

OP, you could buy Pilot Metropolitan on Amazon for less than $15. 
I carry this pen everywhere and it is super smooth and solid!


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Now that you're in the Lamy family, look around for a Unic next. ;-)


----------



## MikeHamster (Jun 29, 2016)

Try a Parker Jotter with a Fisher space pen pressurized refill.


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

kit7 said:


> Stainless steel Parker jotter, not too expensive if it gets left behind somewhere, timeless classic. Jotter Stainless Steel Ballpoint


Ditto. Though I don't like full metal body.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Whatever you buy as an everyday beater should take Parker-type BP refills for convenience if nothing else. easy to find , including broad and gel refills.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

I just got one of these a while ago. Super fun.

*not my pic. https://www.gentlemanstationer.com/blog/2016/12/6/pen-review-lamy-2000-4-color-ballpoint-multipen


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Do they still make the BIC CLIC?


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

My daily drivers are fountain pens, but the Parker Jotter was my go to ballpoint until I lost it in an Uber... buddy of mine had a Caran D'Ache 849 Popline...
Super nice, very study, Swiss made ;-)
I picked up 2 of them blue and black... https://goldspot.com/collections/ca...an-dache-metal-collection-black-ballpoint-pen


----------

